# Your best plow



## RICHIE K (Jul 31, 2004)

Just wondering what your favorite plow is. We love meyers


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have a Meyers now and have used them since I started plowing (5 years) But now that I have tried out my friend's truck with a Boss, I am sold on the Boss and will be replacing my meyer with a Boss. So, hands down, my favorite is Boss


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Best Plow*

Boss V blade. I got a 9'2" poly vee. Paid xtra for the poly but I'm not sure it was worth it. The blade doesn't rust but the shop I got from said the poly is slicker than steel so the snow won't stick. I even believed him!! Whata DA It was slick for a while but after a gazillion hours of pushing snow all the grit in the snow sanded the poly so now the snow does stick. No huge deal just a minor thing to weigh in on your plow choice. I'd love to try a Blizzard but I have too many 1/2 mile plus roads in open country that drift too tight for me to give up my Vee.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

I have to say my New Arctic ..


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I've got 2 favs right now. My new Fisher 9.5 Extreme V and my Blizzard 810. They both have there advantages but I can't pick between them.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I love Boss! The only others I would consider would be a Blizzard 810 or a Fisher 9.5 Xtreme-V stainless. But it would take some time to make me switch.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Fisher all the way! I think I'd enjoy a Fisher Xtreme V for the next truck.


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I just love working on my meyers alllllll the time..... NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

All I have to say is BLIZZARD 810xysport


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

#1 fisher (its what i got). If i had to get a different brand for my truck (f-150) itd be a boss or western


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

After using Fishers, Westerns, Meyers & Boss for 6 years prior to buying a Boss, its pretty obvious which brand i chose. Out of the other 3 ive used i wouldve gone with a Fisher only if it was faster. The Boss is boss!


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

They all seem to have their advantages. Some areas it pays to have a Meyers, because parts are easy to come by. atleast around here they are. When it comes to Western or Boss. I've heard that parts are kinda hard to come by. I do agree with the fact that Meyers can definitely be a pita but easy to fix.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i love my boss wouldnt mind trying a new western


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

BOSS!!! wesport


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

I've owned everything but a Blizzard or Boss

Fisher is Fisher and always will be at the top of my list, but Boss and Blizzard have some great features!, I wish Fisher would adopt some of their ideas.

Meyers Products are decent in my opinion, I like the Diamond trip edge blades, The Curtis has the best hook up features, Boss is close, but not quite there in my opinion.

I would love to see a Fisher Trip edge blade with extention wings like a Blizzard, the attack angles of a Diamond the speed and down pressure the Boss, the ease of attaching the Hitch & Run system of the Curtis with the Lift frame and famous triangle of a Minute Mount 1

Well if Douglas Dynamics keeps going, maybe in ten years there will be what I described out there! lol

Jay


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

Fisher 8 1/2 EZV hands down


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

my favorites are our meyer HM 9 and the HM 10 they are built so heavy and durable they make our westerns and our meyer "c" series look like toys.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Meyers Only!*

Been plowing with Meyers for 20 years.No problems ever!In the last 6 years we have changed to all Poly Moldboard.CP-9 and CP-8.5.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Fisher on all but one truck, so I guess fisher.
We have an old meyers blade on the 85 chev, but with a fisher under the hood pump and valve body. And that blade is solid.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

GTMS.... what do you think about the newest Xtreme-V? Doesn't it seem to capture all the best components of Fisher AND some newer ideas like the higher ends? Personally never used the X-blade, and I don't know if the extra weight will be worth anything, but I'm up for trying!

~Kevin


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Ive had experience with Meyers, Western, Arctic, and Boss. Even own a few Boss Vs. But once I got an 810, it changed my perception of the others. The 8611 is by far the best plow Ive ever owned/used.

But if you live in the Niagara region in Ontario, Canada - don't ever buy one. Blizzards are the biggest POS, parts are unavailable, too many moving parts for a plow, and they always break. Stay away!!! Continue to purchase your Boss, Fishers, Westerns and Meyers, because they will never let you down!


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

We have several V-Blades, poly, steel, but last year we bought a 9' Hiniker Scoop Plow. I must say I really think this plow is worth looking in to. Move alot of snow and plows a litttle cleaner than the bosses. I like trip edges too. a man hole an jar a boss in the scoop position, the only down fall to a boss V.


----------



## SwiftSnow&Salt (Aug 19, 2005)

*geez..am I the only Western Fan?*

I have been using Western Plows since 1992. I guess its a Chicago thing.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

SwiftSnow&Salt;362169 said:


> geez..am I the only Western Fan?
> 
> 
> > Yes! Haha... had to throw that in there! They appear to have better products now


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

My 10' Braun plows. loccally made 1800pounds on a 5/8" cutting edge. They can peel up hard packed snow with no problem.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Turf Masters;361736 said:


> Been plowing with Meyers for 20 years.No problems ever!In the last 6 years we have changed to all Poly Moldboard.CP-9 and CP-8.5.


plowing with myers for 20 yrs and never any problems,eh? i'd like to know how? i'm not trying to do any bashing, but i've never known anybody to have one that was reliable. i've had 4 of them and i sold the whole set -up's for a couple of hundred bucks apiece,they weren't worth the hassle. every myers i've had has been a complete headache!! i have a cousin that works for myers and he even said they are built "cheap" i'm glad to hear you have good luck with myers plows, i've just recently had some friends of mine switch to western because they are tired of the myers unreliability. good luck man hope we get lots of snow.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

YardMedic;362626 said:


> SwiftSnow&Salt;362169 said:
> 
> 
> > geez..am I the only Western Fan?
> ...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My little 4ft poly cycle country for the atv, lol, id like to have either a snoway 26 or a blizzard 760sw for my pickup


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

YardMedic;361525 said:


> Fisher all the way! I think I'd enjoy a Fisher Xtreme V for the next truck.


EXACTLY!!!!! :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## HighwayDept. (Feb 7, 2005)

I personally like the Everest Vortex Series reversible trip moldboard half butterfly plow on the front of the International 7400 series. Moldboard is 36"high on oneside tapering from the center line of the moldboard to 54" high at the discharge on the right. Perfect for plowing roads. It is also pretty durable and takes alot of abuse.

On the 550 and smaller its all Fisher's. Most of the big trucks and loader plows are Everest but not all the Vortex series, also have a couple Tenco one ways and one Tenco wing

pics were taken from the Everest website.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I love my flink , followed closely by the westerns.


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

No Sno-Way fans here??? Its all I've known for plowing,, does a good job,,,, fast to hook up, truck looks clean with plow off! Down Pressure! Why don't all plows have that?


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Boss:redbounce I plow all commercial from 1 " to 8 hours after last snow flake. I run meyer for years but got tired of carring 500.00 worth of spare parts and extra pump to stay in business. I had a buddy who plows hard like me said your hanging on to a dead branch running meyers. I just had bad experience with them breaking down and i maintened them very well also. Since i got my boss no problems. 
Mike


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

cornbinder;362779 said:


> plowing with myers for 20 yrs and never any problems,eh? i'd like to know how? i'm not trying to do any bashing, but i've never known anybody to have one that was reliable. i've had 4 of them and i sold the whole set -up's for a couple of hundred bucks apiece,they weren't worth the hassle. every myers i've had has been a complete headache!! i have a cousin that works for myers and he even said they are built "cheap" i'm glad to hear you have good luck with myers plows, i've just recently had some friends of mine switch to western because they are tired of the myers unreliability. good luck man hope we get lots of snow.


have you ever thougt that it just may be the operator??  by the way meyer fan all the way. easy to hook up. i use only use classic mount. never once had any problems


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

SwiftSnow&Salt;362169 said:


> I have been using Western Plows since 1992. I guess its a Chicago thing.


I have a Western 7' 6" straight blade. Next year i am going to look in to the V plow.. I have been asking around, and i was between Boss and Western............. But i am going with the 8' 6" Fisher Xtreme V SS.. :salute: wesport


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I love my Western 8'6, Extremely fast and reliable. Has never let me down. I will always go with western. I have tried boss, but seems to slow for my taste.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

ameyerman;364848 said:


> have you ever thougt that it just may be the operator??  by the way meyer fan all the way. easy to hook up. i use only use classic mount. never once had any problems


Plowing for close to 20 years also. I have had two Meyers plows, They were the worst.
For the three years they were part of my fleet they were nothing but trouble, pumps pistons, leaks, broken welds, pump caps etc. I gave them away and have used Westerns without issues and I have been through at least 20 of them. Not one bad pump ever.
I bought my first Blizzard 810 last year and so far awesome. 
I am glad that you use Meyers without problems, just not for me.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Meyers-NO PROBLEM!!!*

Okay,stop the bashing this is the deal.I have never had a break-down with a meyers plow in 20 years!When we go out to plow the average truck see's 10 hours work.There have been times in the past we plow for 18-20 straight with no problems.Also please keep in mind that all trucks and plows are traded in every 5 years.I hold onto nothing longer than that time period.Yes I like Western too but not for a GM vehicle,the frame hangs to low.Most of my buddies all run Western on a Ford F-250.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

I have 2 - Blizzard, a couple Meyer, a Boss V-Plow, and a couple Western. From here out I won't buy anything else, but BLIZZARD.


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd hafta say Boss and Western. I looked into both when I just bought a new plow. I was leaning heavily toward the Western MVP but I couldnt get past the controller for them. I am in love with the Boss' Joystick control. There is no better in my opinion. Otherwise I like the features on the Western. Especially the trip edge design. If Boss ever goes to a trip edge on their V plows I will be buying a new one again.

I dont have alot of experience with Meyers, but I have to say, just looking at their manufacture I dont think they are built with very much quality. Plus, all my friends that have them seem to be working on them all the time. 

I would like to try a Hiniker C-Plow once to see how it works. And I like their new Scoop Plow...I just wonder how you would make any real progress back dragging with it.

Just my opinion. Alot of the reliablility issued revolve around the type of operator that is running it. I take it easy on my equipment and it lasts. Some are harder than other, (and thats not always a neagative thing, to each their own) for one reason or another and they tend to have more problems.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

jce4isu;361632 said:


> i love my boss wouldnt mind trying a new western


I don't know about that? I have a Western 8 1/2 ft MVP on my Dodge and the blade doesn't seem to roll the snow like my 7 1/2 ft conventional western blade. I waste alot of power just pushing the snow. I do really like the Ultra mount system though. 5 simple steps and the plow is on! 
The other thing i don't care for is the joystick controller I have it sucks! This is the 3rd season w/ it and I'm finally getting used to it. I think Boss has a better controller. they are the original "V".
The Western is very heavy, it's a trip edge which requires extra hardware but is strong.
So, I guess I'd have to say I DO like my Western MVP but, its controller could use some redesiging.
I had a Meyers Husky 8 ft on a previous trcuk and that always had problems. Moisture in the fluid which caused freeze ups, bad solenoids in the valves and the I didn't like the touch pad controller. I had to replace that once too.
I have a e60 pump on our jeep w/ the 6.5 ft poly and I haven't had any problems w/ that. Boy does it lift that little plow fast!


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

My two cents worth,,,,,,,,,I started plowing 32 years ago and always had Meyers. I had the first Poly Meyers sold in Ohio. 10 years ago I bought my first Boss, an 8'2" steel V. When the polys came out I immediately bought one. We currently have 2 - 8'2" Poly V's and I am looking at trying the new Boss plow wings. SO.........It's BOSS all the way for me.:redbounce


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I have owned meyers,western,and fisher, I prefer western over all others. We run 3 MVP's, 3 straight blades and a BOSS 10 ft. HD on our International. I like the BOSS as well but it's the first saeson for that plow on a truck I don't drive so my opinion isn't worth much. My favorite plow ever was a cable operated western on an 88 460 ford 250, that truck moved snow(and fuel) like no other.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Western only...


----------



## 2003 F350 (Dec 21, 2006)

Would'nt plow with anything less than a boss...LOL Love my 9'2" V but have friends that swear by Fisher I guess all up to the operator.....


----------



## SwiftSnow&Salt (Aug 19, 2005)

WESTERN...WESTERN...WESTERN...

err


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*



Turf Masters;365016 said:


> Okay,stop the bashing this is the deal.I have never had a break-down with a meyers plow in 20 years!When we go out to plow the average truck see's 10 hours work.There have been times in the past we plow for 18-20 straight with no problems.Also please keep in mind that all trucks and plows are traded in every 5 years.I hold onto nothing longer than that time period.Yes I like Western too but not for a GM vehicle,the frame hangs to low.Most of my buddies all run Western on a Ford F-250.


No bash intended. I just had very bad luck with them. Constantly having breakdowns from small issues. I really think meyer sat on there ass being the top dog for so long and other companies passed them up. There selonid system stinks 3 different coils and valves. Boss valves are all the same carry one spare instead of 3. The coils seems to draw moisture causing problems. There fluid even freezes up. They have seperate wiring harness for joy stick and touch pad. My boss i have a joy stick and carry a touchpad as backup and works on the same wiring harness. These little things mean a lot, thats why i think meyer is behind in technology.
Mike


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

mike33;367716 said:


> I really think meyer sat on there ass being the top dog for so long and other companies passed them up.


Also not bashing here, but when exactly could Meyer have thought they were top tog? If anything, they seemed to have thrown their hands up in defeat a long time ago, always staying a step or two behind Fisher & other manufacturers. Just my two cents -- y'all can get change if you like!

~Kevin


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

I guess in my area 5-7 years ago thats all you seen was yellow. Nobody had a red plow. If you look at a E-60 now and 10 years ago what did they change. I actuakky talked to a meyer rep 6 years ago when i bought a brand new e-60 and i left it on my shelf for a year. When i decided to put it on a new truck it wouldnt work and nobody would stand behind it. I called meyer direct raised some hell, they said no problem they would take care of it and they was on top of the market. I guess that is why they had to scrap there v-plow program. When i took it to a shop they reccomended that dealer sold meyer, boss, and western. The tech. told me if i wanted to elimanate issues like this buy a red plow. I bought a boss v-plow 3 years later and will never own a meyer product.
Mike


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

i hated my meyer's with a passion. my western was a nice plow, and i loved my boss as well (in no small part because it was a V, hehe)


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

mike33;367845 said:


> I guess in my area 5-7 years ago thats all you seen was yellow. Nobody had a red plow. If you look at a E-60 now and 10 years ago what did they change. I actuakky talked to a meyer rep 6 years ago when i bought a brand new e-60 and i left it on my shelf for a year. When i decided to put it on a new truck it wouldnt work and nobody would stand behind it. I called meyer direct raised some hell, they said no problem they would take care of it and they was on top of the market. I guess that is why they had to scrap there v-plow program. When i took it to a shop they reccomended that dealer sold meyer, boss, and western. The tech. told me if i wanted to elimanate issues like this buy a red plow. I bought a boss v-plow 3 years later and will never own a meyer product.
> Mike


not being smart or any thing, just so u no meyer is going out with their new v-plow. used meyer for a long time not any pro. just normal wear and tear. ie. wear bar, hoses. etc. i still think that it is all up to the runner. the harder u r the problems.


----------



## mufman (Feb 13, 2007)

I manage snow removal for a friend of mine (I do one side of town & he does the other), and all he has are Meyers. I run 4-5 trucks, usually for 10-15hours per storm. I always have a problem with 1 of them. I have gotten to be pretty good at fixing them on the fly quickly. I thought it was the nature of the machine, so I am suprised to hear that there are units that don't always break. The one benefit is that there are meyers parts everywhere. In Jan, the power to the pump came unplugged. it took me 1 minute to find the problem and plug it back in, but i had to come from another job to do it so I wasted 15 minutes. Last week, the ground wire broke on another one. I am not the person who has to buy 10 new units to outfit the company though.

These aren't new units, the newest is probably 5 years old. The majority of them are about 10 years old. Are there really units that can go all season without unexpected down time for 10 years? All the equipment is well cared for and maintained.

Thanks a lot


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*plows*

buy your last plow first,after working on western and Meyer's for 18 years i had enough pain and mad people,every thing has problems buy i have the least from boss!:salute:


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

i have had Meyer and western. the meyer came on a truck i cut it off the truck at 3 am with torches after it broke 3 times in one night. I have never broken a wester. my last one is still running strong at 11 years old. 8 foot pro plus is great.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

One word FISHER!! Go Fisher and never look back.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

lakeeffect;378014 said:


> One word FISHER!! Go Fisher and never look back.


I was going to answer Muf's question about systems that run 10 years without problems, and Fisher is the one that comes to mind. I think the best thing Meyer ever did was put Diamond plows on their setups. Other than that, I see Fisher as far superior. Boss, Blizzard, Western (new).... could be good products, but I've never been disappointed by Fisher.

~Kevin


----------



## Added Touch (Nov 10, 2006)

I am looking to install a plow on my 02 GMC 2500 HD. I have shopped around and the BOSS, Western and Arctic ar all within $1000 for a 8' blade with the Arctic being the cheapest at about $5000 plus tax installed. Any recomendations out there b4 I commit?


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

Added Touch;437138 said:


> I am looking to install a plow on my 02 GMC 2500 HD. I have shopped around and the BOSS, Western and Arctic ar all within $1000 for a 8' blade with the Arctic being the cheapest at about $5000 plus tax installed. Any recomendations out there b4 I commit?


It's like that age old question...Ford, Chevy, or Dodge? As far as trucks go, I've owned 
'em all and have found my way back to Fords. As far as plows go, we're on our fourth Western and love them. I love the "ultramount" system and the handheld controllers and I know what I'm getting when I buy a Western.

My opinion is a little skewed because I've never owned another brand. If I had to choose another one it would probably be the Boss only because of what I've heard on this site. That's all I got. Good Luck


----------



## ErnieN85 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dogbonz;363564 said:


> No Sno-Way fans here??? Its all I've known for plowing,, does a good job,,,, fast to hook up, truck looks clean with plow off! Down Pressure! Why don't all plows have that?


Snoway 14 years now no breakdowns! Zero!
Meyers & western for 16 years before that I broke everything on them Aframes, cylinders, hoses moldboards you name it!
My Snoway, well one lexan moldboard when a car hit it on the interstate at about 45mph!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Added Touch;437138 said:


> I am looking to install a plow on my 02 GMC 2500 HD. I have shopped around and the BOSS, Western and Arctic ar all within $1000 for a 8' blade with the Arctic being the cheapest at about $5000 plus tax installed. Any recomendations out there b4 I commit?


For availability reasons I stay with ARCTIC, they realy make a good heavy duty plow. The only thing to be desired is the cheeper wiring connections of the blades back in the early 2000's. Have had a few of these plows and realy like the performance and reliability. Not to mention they are super fast.

Recently purchased a CURTIS and had to wait 7 days for a bolt kit to mount the blade to my truck. Didn't think of it to afterwards but whats going to be the wait time if somthing major goes wrong????

Each region has the right plow based upon the snow amounts temperatures and customer service. Talk to people in your region for a better understanding/knowlege.

DAFF


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*worn poly*



BOSS550;361469 said:


> Boss V blade. I got a 9'2" poly vee. Paid xtra for the poly but I'm not sure it was worth it. The blade doesn't rust but the shop I got from said the poly is slicker than steel so the snow won't stick. I even believed him!! Whata DA It was slick for a while but after a gazillion hours of pushing snow all the grit in the snow sanded the poly so now the snow does stick. No huge deal just a minor thing to weigh in on your plow choice. I'd love to try a Blizzard but I have too many 1/2 mile plus roads in open country that drift too tight for me to give up my Vee.


Fluid Film will fix your poly slippery

Over the years, I tried wax, silicone, virgin olive oil ( not really)
tc


----------



## midwestsnowguy (Sep 30, 2007)

theres a reason why we have 8 Boss plows(vee's and straight) i dont have to work on them. w used to have meyers, and westerns, one fischer, and i agree they are easy to get parts for, we found parts at auto zone. aside from a plow going into a brick wall  i never have had to go look for a Boss Plow part. no extreemly expensive underhood moduals to wire up, to "sealed" computers mounted on the a-frame, my partner calls it stupid simple. less that can go worng, the less than can go wrong. starting with them damn chains....


i wish boss still had the videos on there website where they showed and compared each a-frame, sector, vee hinge etc. 

for people who cant find parts, keep $50 spool and magnet on hand for the valve, and a welder will keep you plowing all night till ups comes 24hrs from whenever you order your part from a place like CPW.


----------



## droptine (Jul 6, 2007)

The last 4 years I've used a Hiniker vee w/ handheld control. Acquired newer truck with Boss 8.2 vee with joystick installed. Never had any problems with Hiniker. I've installed the new boss cutting edges with curb savers and removed the center shoe. Hope its what they say it is. Still undecided until it snows.


----------



## KMC (Nov 29, 2006)

I used a fisher for years. Now I own a boss this plow is so fast its grate!
The smart-hitch is hands down the fastest attachment system.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

*SnoWay All the Way!!*



ErnieN85;437605 said:


> Snoway 14 years now no breakdowns! Zero!
> Meyers & western for 16 years before that I broke everything on them Aframes, cylinders, hoses moldboards you name it!
> My Snoway, well one lexan moldboard when a car hit it on the interstate at about 45mph!


I've been pushing for 14 years now and have owned/operated Meyer, Western, Fisher, Boss & SnoWay. My choice for my recent new purchase and all future purchases is SnoWay. They are one of the industry leaders as far as technology and strength are concerned, dealer support (at least around here anyway) is top notch and a simple and reliable system. Also love the down pressure. IMO - strength, reliablilty, productivilty and vehicle compatablity are what matters most, this is why we all have different choices. I would never own another Meyer because of the issues I've had (easy to fix & parts everywhere for a reason!!), Western & Fisher have same weaknesses (same problems, different color thanks to DD) and although my Boss was a good, reliable unit, I was not too pleased with the blade wings constantly cracking at the hinge (V plow). As they say, "to each, his own".


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

i love the boss but cant afford so i went with the other only good red plow...western, i have two unimounts 7'6'' and 6'6''...they have been very good to me


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Boss, Blizzard, and Western in that order for me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I find that the Blizzard 8611lp is one of the best plows out there. It is huge, yet not really that much bigger then an 810 when the wings are in. It plows great, is nice and heavy, so it digs well. I find that they are just a great plow if your truck can handle them.


----------



## rredd13 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hiniker any time of the day...easy on easy off ....the only one that is just that simple..


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

Boss V with wings


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Started with Fisher, few issues
Ran western MVP's for a few years, few issues
Now run 4 blizzards, and as of now its been the best plow I have ever owned.
One thing I always do is look to see what improvements manufacturers make to help me be more effiecient and profitable. Blizzard certainly meets that criteria. Fastest most productive plow period. Scarpes great, something that the MVP and HD fisher nevr could do because of attack angle.
As of now I personaly think blizzard is at the top of heap, but that could change if other manufactures raise the bar even higher, or if DD dumbs down the product.
Dino


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

we have meyer,blizzard,western,vikivg,northman, 7 in all

i have to say that i wish they were all blizzard but the 5500 the only one heavy enough to carry the ~2000lb 8611

i have no v-plows and if i did that might change my mind but for right now the 8'pro with wings is the only one thats even close to the blizzard's production per hour


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

2 Sno-ways and 3 Boss plows. 

2 8Ft Davidson Box Pushers.

1 10 Ft Pro-tech pusher.

I like the Sno-way.

peterbilt


----------



## americanlawn (Nov 27, 2007)

Western V Plows rule. Most dependable on the market.



RICHIE K;361443 said:


> Just wondering what your favorite plow is. We love meyers


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Plow and lift of choice*

My plows have been Myers St series, depending on the truck size, 78", 84" or whatever fits. I also use Western, all straight blades with power angle. All blades are steel with steel cutting edges. Over time on both brands I have broken a spring or two, and I carried center bolts for the A-frame as I had a Myers bolt fall out one winter.

Other than my first 1946 Jeep with that crappy Electro-lift that ate batteries, I have always used Monarch Hy-Lo belt driven pumps. They never let me down and belt driven does not wear down my batteries when plowing all night with lights, heater, radio, wipers, etc. going.
Monarch is the oldest continuous manufacturing company in Michigan, older than Ford or General Motors, and still gives great service when you call them.

I have my hydraulic hose made locally, using Goodyear Aeroquip material. I never liked that cheap yellow thin crap that was prone to bend and crack in really cold weather. Every hose has a quick disconnect fitting at the truck end on it so it is easy to put the plows on or take them off.


----------



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

my fisher extreme v works wonders


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Western*

My 07 Western 8' pro plow plus with back drag blade is my favorite.


----------

